# my private collection



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

hello and good day,

felt like showing you all my private collection today. They are all SSS+ mosura crowns and etc...

I wish you can all come and take a look personally as my camera isnt the best! 

and i apologize for the crappy pics.

here are some pictures, there are more to come!!

I am trying to get pictures of my wine red also! please be patient!

thank you all!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Can I come over with my dslr?


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow...they are gorgeous!! You must have spent a fortune on these!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I would like to see the wine red


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*picture taking*



ThaChingster said:


> Can I come over with my dslr?


haha would be great if you can. I need some really good pics for once.
can you show me how?!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Can I come over with my dslr?


hey man, you know what software is good for editing pictures? coz recently I bought canon t1i.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> hey man, you know what software is good for editing pictures? coz recently I bought canon t1i.


canon should come with editing software. Take raw photos then you can edit them. Use ZoomBrowser EX. It comes with your camera.

PS: look into reverse macro. you can get some insane shots with it. But you need a steady hand. Or change to higher ISO with flash but you may get more noise in your pictures.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> canon should come with editing software. Take raw photos then you can edit them. Use ZoomBrowser EX. It comes with your camera.
> 
> PS: look into reverse macro. you can get some insane shots with it. But you need a steady hand. Or change to higher ISO with flash but you may get more noise in your pictures.


thanks man. thats why I bought this camera to take some shrimp shots. but im totally new to this camera. btw what lens is good to take macro? I just have basic lens.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> hey man, you know what software is good for editing pictures? coz recently I bought canon t1i.


Adobe photoshop CS5 is what I use


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

mr_bako said:


> haha would be great if you can. I need some really good pics for once.
> can you show me how?!


Just hit me up whenever


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

where is da Red Ruby man!!!? show me show me.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*got the shots*



Beijing08 said:


> where is da Red Ruby man!!!? show me show me.


i've been having trouble uploading photos for some reason, so i am uploading a video on youtube to share.

but up soon, it is uploading while i typed this!

thank you for being patient!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*link to my red wine*

Here is the link as promised!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> Here is the link as promised!!


how many red wine you got? btw nice video


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, what a big diference in color with the two moss balls !!!

Nice CRS BTW !!!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*thank you*

yah, one of the moss ball was dying from another tank so i transferred it over to this tank in hope that it will resurrect itself.

thank you, i am planning to sell off some of my private collection soon possibly.
if anyone is interested just pm me.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

How are your crs doing tommy?

I've seen them in person and I was so impressed.
Those are literally the most beautiful whites I've seen on a crs in person.

The photos only give you about a 20% expression of how gorgeous these shrimps are. 
I'm gonna rob you! lol
it'll be easy cuz your dog likes me .


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> How are your crs doing tommy?
> .... I'm gonna rob you! lol
> it'll be easy cuz your dog likes me .


lol ...


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*2 to go home with anyone!*



CrystalMethShrimp said:


> How are your crs doing tommy?
> 
> I've seen them in person and I was so impressed.
> Those are literally the most beautiful whites I've seen on a crs in person.
> ...


haha thank you.

I got 2 CRS SSS+ i want to sell out. 18$ each. any takers? Not from my personal tank, another tank I got.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Nice shrimp Tommy


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

jon021 said:


> Nice shrimp Tommy


thank you jon


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Those are beautiful! Time for a new camera though!!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*camera*



Greg_o said:


> Those are beautiful! Time for a new camera though!!


highly agreed, i got a dslr, but i dont got a marco lense atm.

will update whenever i get one!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> highly agreed, i got a dslr, but i dont got a marco lense atm.
> 
> will update whenever i get one!


I was browsing eBay for Macro lens... 
they have some decent prices on them...
I may purchase one. Going to do more research before I do it though.


----------

